# Acuberintheworld's Progression Thread:



## Acuberintheworld (Dec 24, 2022)

I've been cubing for months and i still average 40 seconds, and i avarage 10 sec on 2x2 with CFOP and ortega.

3x3: 
Cross: 3-7 sec 
F2L: 15 - 20 sec 
OLL: 3 - 5 sec 
PLL:10 - 20 sec

2x2:

First side: 1-3 sec
OLL: 3 - 6 sec
PBL: 2 - 5 sec

Good or bad?


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 25, 2022)

I think your times are good.

You need to practice more though!


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 25, 2022)

Acuberintheworld said:


> I've been cubing for months and i still average 40 seconds, and i avarage 10 sec on 2x2 with CFOP and ortega.
> 
> 3x3:
> Cross: 3-7 sec
> ...


how long exactly have you been cubing? also wat ur mains


----------

